# Fiber made my D worse...anyone else?



## PooPooPooper (Apr 6, 2004)

HiI tried taking fiber, Benefiber I think but can't remember, a few months ago as directed by my GI doctor. I only took it for 2 days because my D got so much worse. Has this happened to anyone else? It sounds like fiber can be a good thing but it didn't help me...has anyone else had worse symptoms with fiber? Did you try different brands or just stop taking it?Anne


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

yeah i am not really into the fiber approach. ESPECIALLY for IBS-D. The exception maybe porridge oats soaked overnight and then made into porridge (you should try this!).You are better served by taking Calcium Carbonate pills (see LNAPE's posts), and/or Ibsacol.


----------



## feelinpoopy (Feb 25, 2004)

Check out www....com for info on soluble and insoluble fiber. I found it extremely helpful since I kept being told to increase my fibre and ending up in agony because of it. Turns out that soluble fibre is definitely my friend and insoluble is not.


----------



## calid (Aug 4, 2003)

Benefiber made me SO much worse also. Cramping and diarrhea, so I stopped and took it back to Costco for a refund. Watch out for Guar Gum in foods as well, as that's what Benefiber is.


----------

